# Flip-up Table Conversion



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I knew we'd NEVER use the flip-up table on the side of the kitchen counter. We rarely use the shower in the TT. HEY! I have an idea!









I removed the flip-up table and "modded" it for use in the bathroom. For complete details and pictures visit the Modifications Gallery. Sort the gallery by "Uploaded Date" "Descending" and you'll see the five pics I posted. Unfortunately, I forgot to load them in reverse order. So click on number one and then use the "Next Newest Image" arrow.

Scott


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

GREAT Mod! This is on my list for spring mods! DW REALLY liked it, thanks!

BBB


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I like that! Forget DW, I've got to do that.

Great Mod









Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

This looks great - and I'll bet the table & hardware can be aquired at HomeDepot or Lowes if you didn't want to sacrifice the kitchen pop-up. Now - can you guys also figure out how to cut a 'window' in the rolling curtain so that the pop-up table can be easily accessed while taking a shower and without sending the water through the b'room?!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

DW just came home and I showed her. I surprised her with this mod and she really likes it. It was quite easy to do and considering all the kissing and hugging it got me - well worth it. I think an "Outback Walk" may be in the offing.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> DW just came home and I showed her. I surprised her with this mod and she really likes it. It was quite easy to do and considering all the kissing and hugging it got me - well worth it. I think an "Outback Walk" may be in the offing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 happy Mooses are always better than 1!







Enjoy your walk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I knew we'd NEVER use the flip-up table on the side of the kitchen counter. We rarely use the shower in the TT. HEY! I have an idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott































Another Mod for the spring - It is simple and quick and oh so useful.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mod Scott!

We do use our shower on occasion, but it looks like it may fit with the pleated shower door. I will have to take a look.

My DW does use the shelf in it's current kitchen location, but there is nothing to say I couldn't build another.









My son and I have also been considering an 'N' scale model railroad on one of the top bunks.... Now, that, would be a unique mod!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice and creative mod MG









One word of caution though. That shelf really hates water. Specifically water that sits atop and gets down into the wood via the vinyl seam around the edge. It's made out of particle board that will swell up like a sponge if it gets wet. So keep er' wiped off.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Perfect!
I have 4 days off this weekend. another mod to add to the list.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Nice and creative mod MG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good tip Cal Jim. I've modified the instructions attached to the pictures in the gallery to include the following: ONCE THE PROJECT IS COMPLETED AND INSTALLED, SEAL AROUND THE ENTIRE RUBBERIZED EDGE TO PREVENT WATER SEEPING INTO THE PARTICLE BOARD. And I'm heading outside now to seal mine.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good one Scott. I'll do the same to mine to prevent further damage. Yes, I found out the hard way about the water


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Scott
I use are shower all the time
And I want to put one of those shower doors on
It may be in the way for the door?
But it still a good idea









Don


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh Thanks!!

I was wondering what I was going to do this weekend instead of watch Football, spend time with friends, and the like. Now I know because DW says its so.


----------

